# SAINT PETERSBURG | Projects & Construction



## Klausenburg (Jul 25, 2007)

Why was this thread abandoned ? We need more news...


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

I second that. Surely there’s tons going on in St. Pete.


----------



## the_tower (Jun 8, 2017)

I up this post to see some projects going in st pete. Let it live!


----------



## odyrus1 (Jun 19, 2019)

Alrighty boys, I'm gona try to post something in the next weeks. Originally I wanted to update this more often but didn't really have the time


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

odyrus1 said:


> Alrighty boys, I'm gona try to post something in the next weeks. Originally I wanted to update this more often but didn't really have the time


Thank you!


----------



## the_tower (Jun 8, 2017)

odyrus1 said:


> Alrighty boys, I'm gona try to post something in the next weeks. Originally I wanted to update this more often but didn't really have the time


thank you! I hope more people would be able to support you updating this thread like this you are not alone! Projects in st pete are really nice!


----------



## masala (Nov 23, 2016)

New park (or rather a forest) in St.Petersburg city center, next to Winter palace (across Neva river)


----------



## the_tower (Jun 8, 2017)

masala said:


> New park (or rather a forest) in St.Petersburg city center, next to Winter palace (across Neva river)


Very nice! If you have some render concept or pictures please feel free to attach them too! Very cool idea to create a new park in this beautiful zone


----------



## odyrus1 (Jun 19, 2019)

*Saint Petersburg - Lahta Center - 462 m - 87 fl - Tallest building in Europe
Purpose*: HQ of the russian biggest energy company GAZPROM + shopping center + planetarium + conference center + restaurants.
*Status*: Completed. They are finishing the inside, gazprom still didn't move in.

For thoses who thinks that building a skyscrapper in the outskirts is weird, its is forbidden to built that kind of tall buildings in Saint Petersburg because the historical center is protected. They tried, Gaszprom even bought land not far from the city center, but the city didn't gave them permission to build. This whole area is not protected by any laws and gona be developed in the future, this sckycraper is only the beggining. They are talking about another one in the same area, a 700+ meters and other companies are gona build as well. This is gona be the ''la Defense'' of Saint P


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

May be my favorite!


----------



## Santazz (Dec 25, 2021)

The second skyscraper of St Petersburg will be 700meter in height


----------



## Santazz (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Santazz (Dec 25, 2021)

And Lakhta 3


----------



## Santazz (Dec 25, 2021)

Lakhta 1,2 and 3


----------



## BlueBalls (Mar 20, 2015)

Don't tell me it's actually going to be built?

Crazy if true


----------



## odyrus1 (Jun 19, 2019)

I actually didn't want to post this because there is no real fondation to thoses projects so far. Gazprom can say whatever they want, the fact is that the first skyscrapper is not even finished yet. And don't forget that gaz prices can be pretty volatile. So let's wait on that 

PS I my opinion they look all pretty weird, not something I want to see in the most European city of Russia. More something for Dubai. Hope the design will change


----------



## test1290 (Jul 6, 2021)

To get an idea of an apartment in newly built Russian complex apartments:






Basically a waste of space, but check yourself.


----------



## Benny H (Dec 2, 2013)

test1290 said:


> To get an idea of an apartment in newly built Russian complex apartments:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crazy! The biggest house we have here in Växjö, Sweden, called the Icon Building have about 300 apartments, 19 floors and we think it's quite huge!


----------



## ToreroConBotas (5 mo ago)

test1290 said:


> To get an idea of an apartment in newly built Russian complex apartments


That thing is a meme inside Russia so not really "To get an idea of an apartment in newly built Russian complex apartments" when everybody says is shit.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*LCD Golden City

















































































*










*07.09*





































*











*​


----------

